# synodontis ID



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know what type of Synodontis this is? I have no idea about its eventual size or anything!


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Could be wrong but it looks like a Petricola.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.fishbase.org/identification/ ... Synodontis


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

I wonder if it could be Synodontis acanthomias?


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, that actually looks more like yours. Allot of them look so much alike.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

It's so hard to tell isn't it. It was only labelled as Synodontis cat at LFS, but loved the look of it, so got two for my Malawi aquarium. Looking at their info, it is very conflicting, but the general thought is that they can get to 59cm!! (but apparently never in aquariums *phew* and is most likely to reach 12-14" which would just about be ok in my 6 footer. Hope it turns out to be something else though that stays about 8-10 inches in size (this one is currently around 8 inches atm).


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

There are a number of Synos that resemble yours, including some hybrids. Honestly I would post on Planet Catfish's forum for expert opinion on catfishes.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't know. Since the cat is so big it may not look like a juvenile specimen, somebody may have kept that fish for a decade and gave it up because of the size.

Is the catfish rather active?


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Sometimes it is fairly active, other times it hides (probably because it is in with Malawi) but it does venture out a fair bit.... sometimes it does what upside down cats do at the surface.....


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have single Syno Petricola and it does the same thing but it's funny that it knows when I feed my cichlids and it comes out it get his part.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Defo not a pure petricola. I have the same cat and it was labeled a hybrid.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

cichliduk said:


> Defo not a pure petricola. I have the same cat and it was labeled a hybrid.


I would guess hybrid, too. There are a lot of hybrid Syno cats out there, so much so that PlanetCatfish.com has some of the more common ones listed by number on their profiles page: http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/genus.php?genus_id=29. Take a look here and see if there's one that matches. Maybe something close to Syno sp. hybrid # 2 (towards the bottom of the page)?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I have to agree most likely a syno hybrid. There are a lot out there. Has shades of eupterus.


----------

